# ST-6800 / ST-9000. Box Contains Cable Housing?



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Hello everyone.
I am building new bike and I need to buy shifters.

I will buy Dura-Ace 9000 or Ultegra 6800. Depends how much money I have when I order it. But I wonder if the box contains cable housings too. It says "All the cables needed" but I am not sure about it.

Anyone who recently bought them can tell me about it?

Thanks


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

YEs the cables and housing are with the shifters and that goes for Sram and Campy as well. Just installed both 9000 and 6800 and have to say if you are not concerned about weight, ultegra 6800 is, to me, identical to dura ace 9000.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

ejprez said:


> YEs the cables and housing are with the shifters and that goes for Sram and Campy as well. Just installed both 9000 and 6800 and have to say if you are not concerned about weight, ultegra 6800 is, to me, identical to dura ace 9000.


Thanks for the message.
I sent a mail to MerlinCycles to confirm the information. They said housing is in the box too.
So I ordered Dura-Ace shifters.

There were just $80 difference in shifters. And since I used only Dura-Ace chain, so far, having a DA part on the bike sounds good.


----------

